# Work visa requirements for Non EU National starting a business sole trader/partnrship



## olatc (4 Jun 2009)

Hi, I am making an enquiry on behalf of 2 people I know from India.

One is in Ireland for 4 years and has a working visa which is vaild for one more year. The other is in Ireland only 8 months.

They wich to start a business (partnership) in Ireland. 

What are the working visa requirements (if any) or residency status required to regsiter as a sole trader in Ireland?

Many Thanks

T


----------



## sartay (4 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*

I think that if you are not on a Stamp 4 you have to obtain Business Permission from the Department of Justice. This is a link to the part of the Dept of Justice website which deals with Business Permission

http://www.inis.gov.ie/en/INIS/Pages/WP09000012


----------



## breffni (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



olatc said:


> Hi, I am making an enquiry on behalf of 2 people I know from India.
> 
> One is in Ireland for 4 years and has a working visa which is vaild for one more year. The other is in Ireland only 8 months.
> 
> ...



hi Olatc,

i am just curious if you have found out how to start a new business in ireland for Non European national, i have the same plans in mind and dont know where to start, I have an investment of upto 80k and would like to start a business. I am in ireland on workpermit since 6 years.

please share the info


----------



## mcaul (16 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



vincentj said:


> Have you heard about the recession. thousands of irish people on
> the dole. My advice invest your money elsewhere


 
The best time to start a business is in a recession when costs have been lowered, good staff easy to find and rents very negotiable.


----------



## Sconhome (16 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



vincentj said:


> Have you heard about the recession. thousands of irish people on
> the dole. My advice invest your money elsewhere



If the start up business invests money in the local community, generating money & employment that is the only way to beat the recession. I am sure some of the "thousands of Irish people on the dole" would be glad of a chance at employment.

Is this financial advice or xenophobic advice to ensure it remains an Irish recession?


----------



## thinkbiz (16 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*

Earlier also (before April 2009) they had the rule to have 300,000 euro investment but with a lots of exception. Now with the guidelines, they seems to have become very strict with that. Anybody has any experience recently applying for business permission with less investment. please advice


----------



## sartay (17 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



breffni said:


> hi Olatc,
> 
> i am just curious if you have found out how to start a new business in ireland for Non European national, i have the same plans in mind and dont know where to start, I have an investment of upto 80k and would like to start a business. I am in ireland on workpermit since 6 years.
> 
> please share the info



If you wait another year and have been always been in employment while in Ireland, I think you can apply for business permission from the Dept of Immigration and be exempt from the €300,000 minimum investment requirement.


----------



## breffni (21 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



sartay said:


> If you wait another year and have been always been in employment while in Ireland, I think you can apply for business permission from the Dept of Immigration and be exempt from the €300,000 minimum investment requirement.



Hi sartay,

Thanks a lot  for the info, but why does it take another year any reason in particular, please suggest! I am always in employment since 6 years in ireland and wanted to move on and work for my own with the experience i gained in this period.


----------



## breffni (21 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



mcaul said:


> The best time to start a business is in a recession when costs have been lowered, good staff easy to find and rents very negotiable.



I completely agree with your comment. But the govt don't want to move on and encourage people like us to support and instead put lot of restrictions ex: 300000 for foreign national to invest in a country, especially during recession just unbelievable. 
why would anyone bring so huge investment and loose it to grounds at current times?


----------



## Mommah (21 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



olatc said:


> Hi, I am making an enquiry on behalf of 2 people I know from India.
> They wich to start a business (partnership) in Ireland.


 
I can't answer your question just wanted to wish your friends luck. My friend has been employed for the last um 10 yrs by a software company started in Ireland by an ?indian guy. He has created at least 100 jobs.


----------



## sartay (21 Jun 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



breffni said:


> Hi sartay,
> 
> Thanks a lot  for the info, but why does it take another year any reason in particular, please suggest! I am always in employment since 6 years in ireland and wanted to move on and work for my own with the experience i gained in this period.



I just re-read the information leaflet and the exemption applies after you have been working in Ireland for 5 years, not 7. Sorry, my mistake. But good news for you then as it would seem you would qualify for the exemption.

I can email you the leaflet from the Dept of Immigration if you PM me with your email address.


----------



## ajapale (21 Jun 2009)

*Re: Work visa requirements for Non EU National starting a business sole trader/partnr*

Moved from  Askaboutbusiness to Work, Employment, etc which is where employment legislation is discussed on AAM.


----------



## thinkbiz (23 Jun 2009)

*Re: Work visa requirements for Non EU National starting a business sole trader/partnr*

Hi, I was in employement for 2 years in Ireland and then did my MBA from UCD Smurfit? Any chance for me to get 300,000 euro exempt. They have written no exceptions for this? Is it really true?


----------



## breffni (15 Jul 2009)

*Re: Foreign National starting a business*



sartay said:


> I just re-read the information leaflet and the exemption applies after you have been working in Ireland for 5 years, not 7. Sorry, my mistake. But good news for you then as it would seem you would qualify for the exemption.
> 
> I can email you the leaflet from the Dept of Immigration if you PM me with your email address.



thanks sartay,

I have emailed the inis and got a reply that there is no excemption for Euro 300000 since april 2009

so probably, i have to wait for 2 more years until i get my stamp 4  or strt saving 300000 until then!


----------



## transformers (15 Jul 2009)

*Re: Work visa requirements for Non EU National starting a business sole trader/partnr*

What actually these stamp numbers mean ? I have stamp 4 , I am working here nearly 3 years. So thats mean  it wont affect me.


----------



## extasales (6 Aug 2009)

*Re: Work visa requirements for Non EU National starting a business sole trader/partnr*

I have been working for the past 18 months on getting various eu status for foreign business people. todate we have concentrated on chinese, both chinese based in Ireland and chinese in their homeland. with 100% success secured to date have .

I am looking for other nationalities comment and feedback an this topic and to ascertain the relevancy for other markets.


----------

